
500px will no longer be offering free access to our API - pmlnr
https://support.500px.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002435653-API-
======
sam0x17
So I guess chromecasts won't have nice wallpapers anymore? Many were from
500px, which is how I even discovered 500px.

~~~
Latteland
The linked webpage says this changed happened in Jan 2018. 2018, not 2019. No
one even noticed the difference. So I don't think there were many chromecasts
using it. I use chromecasts, they are still showing pretty pictures.

~~~
Nullabillity
> If you have an existing API key, you will lose access on June 15th 2018. You
> can email sales@500px.com to discuss further usage of the API.

------
peterbraden
I guess I'll be leaving 500px then...

------
ckdarby
I'll take a stab at this...

Hey, the company that acquired us isn't seeing the ROI they wished. We have
struggled to grow the company correctly.

We're "shutting" down the API, but email sales and we'll continue to give you
the same shutdown API just at a fee.

~~~
pmlnr
API access for a fee is ok, but email sales? Not even an approximation about
fee online?

~~~
anoncoward111
This is a vestige of the old business culture in the USA.

"We have to tailor the solution to your needs, there's no way we could give
you an accurate price before you have a conversation with us!"

aka we're charging arbitrarily high prices

~~~
ktosobcy
one of the most annoying things ever - recently I had to waddle through
services offering VoIP solutions (phone support, IVR) and quite a lot of them
had only 'contact sales' option... and most of the time they came up with
astronomical prices...

~~~
anoncoward111
I cannot wait for the day they either change their practices or go out of
business.

